# Quick! Help putting springs in. Strut won't disassemble!



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm right now in the process of trying to take my old springs off but the big nut on top of the strut loosened up but now the bolt the nut is on is just free spinning?!?! Am i doing something wrong? There is nothing to grab unto to make the bolt stop spinning! 


edit: I've come to relize its the slinder chrome bar that slides up and down that is turning along with the nut i hope this dosent mean i will not be able to tighten this back this is my only car


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

I finally got it to come off. I had to slide down the cover over the chrome pipe on the strut and use a monkey wrench between the springs and coil compressors and tried very hard to make it catch on such a slick tube that was probably one of the hardest feats I have ever done on a car. No matter how many guides i read on anything i do every guide always leaves out something BIG like this. Or maybe it was just my struts.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

My struts on my 200sx did that on me too...but I just picked up the impact and it made short work of that problem.


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

chris859 said:


> My struts on my 200sx did that on me too...but I just picked up the impact and it made short work of that problem.


Yes definately gonna invest in an impact this would have been a lot easier!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I hope you used some rags on the shaft before grabbing it with your "monkey wrench"...if there are any gouges or dings on the shaft then it may be ruined.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jer_ry said:


> I finally got it to come off. I had to slide down the cover over the chrome pipe on the strut and use a monkey wrench between the springs and coil compressors and tried very hard to make it catch on such a slick tube that was probably one of the hardest feats I have ever done on a car. No matter how many guides i read on anything i do every guide always leaves out something BIG like this. Or maybe it was just my struts.


It's not really BIG... I guess it's taken as common knowledge the shaft moves... kinda like the earth is round


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

myoung said:


> It's not really BIG... I guess it's taken as common knowledge the shaft moves... kinda like the earth is round


I was aware of that just wasnt aware that it would spin along with the nut. I couldnt believe such a design so many cars use struts thought such things didnt exist anymore. The back ones were fine they stuck up high enough to get a hold of with a wrench and not a socket and they even had a convenient rectangle top so you could get some vice grips or small pipe wrench and hold while you use a wrench to loosen the bolt. I wanted to see what the prokit looked like and as espected the front looks dumb compared to the back. So i'm going to buy some cheap $40 ebay coilovers and take the springs out and put the eibachs in, but i'm only going to do this on the front just to lower it that little bit to even the fenders out. Going to buy an impact too shouldnt take long at all now.


----------

